# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  NEW  НГ ПРОГРАММА «САМЫЙ ЛУЧШИЙ ДЕД…или Если ты не в ТОПе!» от дуэта Д.Евочки

## Львовна

*NEW  НГ ПРОГРАММА 
«САМЫЙ ЛУЧШИЙ ДЕД…или Если ты не в ТОПе!»
 от дуэта Д.Евочки*

_Этот сценарий  подходит для ведущих взрослых праздников (аниматоров), работающих в образе Деда Мороза и Снегурочки._

[img]http://*********ru/12076385.jpg[/img]

_Что внутри:

-прикольный выход

-музыкальный тост

-игровой интерактивный момент « СЮР- призЫ от Дедушки»

-игра  «ХУ из ХУ… или А ВЫ в ТАНЦАХ?»

-игра «Провокационные стишки»

-игра  «Всё дело в правильных НОСКАХ?»

-танец маленьких ЦЫПочек

-фото в стиле НЮ

-много шуток, много хорошей музыки

и  другое….

Программа подходит для ресторана
_
Реквизит - доступный

Рассчитано: на 40 минут (или два выхода по 20 мин. через танц-паузу)

ЦЕНА: 2000 руб.

_ВНИМАНИЕ ! Первые пять покупателей получают сценарий со скидкой 10%_

карта виза сбербанк: 4276 2800 1134 2133 

С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна)

Татьяна Норская (Татьянка)


Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------

Вик_тори_я (15.12.2016)

----------


## Maria23

Девочки, дорогие, очень ждала на форуме ваших новых фишек, так как ни один мой банкет не проходит без ваших элементов. Дождалась!!!!Я больше не переживаю за новогодних героев Снегурочку и Деда Мороза – так как на моем корпоративе действительно будет «САМЫЙ ЛУЧШИЙ ДЕД…с самыми лучшими сюрпризами, провокационными стишками, с танцем маленьких цыпочек, так как все дело в правильных  носках!!! Классно!!! Здесь есть все, чтоб быть самым  лучшим Дедом и самой яркой Снегурочкой!!! Я благодарна вам, девчонки, за вашу работу! Не останавливайтесь! Пишите! Творите! Фантазируйте! Я горжусь, что знакома с такими умнЮщими талантами!

----------

Львовна (03.11.2016), Татьянка (03.11.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

> Девочки, дорогие, очень ждала на форуме ваших новых фишек, так как ни один мой банкет не проходит без ваших элементов. Дождалась!!!!Я больше не переживаю за новогодних героев Снегурочку и Деда Мороза – так как на моем корпоративе действительно будет «САМЫЙ ЛУЧШИЙ ДЕД…с самыми лучшими сюрпризами, провокационными стишками, с танцем маленьких цыпочек, так как все дело в правильных  носках!!! Классно!!! Здесь есть все, чтоб быть самым  лучшим Дедом и самой яркой Снегурочкой!!! Я благодарна вам, девчонки, за вашу работу! Не останавливайтесь! Пишите! Творите! Фантазируйте! Я горжусь, что знакома с такими умнЮщими талантами!


 :Blush2:  СПАСИБО!!! СПАСИБО!!! СПАСИБО!!!! Очень стараемся творить и вытворять на радость вам и вашим гостям!!!!  :Vishenka 33: Желаем быть в ТОПе.  :Victory:  А не как в песне : " Если ты не в ТОПе, значит ...ты...  где-то там в....."   :Taunt:

----------


## Марина Дудник

ИИИИИИИИ!!!!! Визги и крики УУУУРРРААААА!!!!  Теперь я тоже с новым блоком Деда Мороза!!!!!!  Праздники веду около 20 лет вечная проблема каждого новогодья - Дед Мороз и его блок! Ну уж оочень не хочется повторяться... Ваш блок Д,Евочки просто бомба для меня! Не затаскано, не избито, свежо и расколбасно! то что и нужно на новогодье!!!! просто шикарно!!! Обожаю вас мои дорогие! Креативные и не клишированные!!!

----------

Львовна (07.11.2016), Татьянка (09.11.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*Марина Дудник*, Мариночка, спасибо ВОТ ТАКОЕ!!!  :Yahoo:  Приятно нереально, что тебе этот материал, как говорится, в кассу! Старались сделать блок действительно рабочим и простым в исполнении. Ну и если ты его берешь в свою программу- для нас с Таней это самый большой комплимент!!!  :Oj:  Обнимаем!!! :Tender:

----------

Татьянка (09.11.2016)

----------


## Dju

Ух ты! 
От выхода до прощания - "ух ты!" 
Продумать реплики Деда Мороза так, чтобы он поддерживал классический образ доброго, веселого старика, при этом был современным (в тренде), оставался интересен тетенькам и дяденькам подшофе.... И при этом не завалить роль сказочных героев в откровенную пошлость и скабрезность.... Ну это мастерство! Браво!  :Thank You:  :Kuzya 01:

----------

Львовна (10.11.2016), Татьянка (13.11.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*Dju*, Юль, спасибище ВОТ ТАКЕННОЕ за эти главные слова




> Ух ты! 
> От выхода до прощания - "ух ты!" 
> Продумать реплики Деда Мороза так, чтобы он поддерживал классический образ доброго, веселого старика, при этом был современным (в тренде), оставался интересен тетенькам и дяденькам подшофе.... И при этом не завалить роль сказочных героев в откровенную пошлость и скабрезность.... Ну это мастерство! Браво!


Мы ведь, действительно, любим похулиганить, но так , чтобы «все в рамках» и чтобы «комар носа не подточил» :Derisive:

----------


## Татьянка

> Ух ты! 
> От выхода до прощания - "ух ты!" 
> Продумать реплики Деда Мороза так, чтобы он поддерживал классический образ доброго, веселого старика, при этом был современным (в тренде), оставался интересен тетенькам и дяденькам подшофе.... И при этом не завалить роль сказочных героев в откровенную пошлость и скабрезность.... Ну это мастерство! Браво!


 :Blush2:  ой...и УХ ТЫ!!! Джушечка, ух ты, мы так рады, что ты берешь в работу нашего ТОПа Морозовича. Спасибо огромное за "Мастерство" и "Браво". Быть мастером-ведущим легче, там тебя оценивают гости, которые в нашем деле не такие уж знатоки. А вот на авторском поприще... нам еще учиться и учиться. И порой так сложно совместить  природную интеллигентность и шкодявую натуру. Но вроде получается :Grin:  БЛАГОДАРИМ за высокую оценку программы :Vishenka 33:

----------

Львовна (13.11.2016)

----------


## saksonita

здравствуйте! я правильно поняла, блок рассчитан на двух ведущих?

----------


## Львовна

*saksonita*, Здравствуйте, да, всё правильно. На двоих. Дед Мороз и Снегурочка.

----------


## saksonita

жаль, работаю одна в костюме снегурочки....

извините за назойливость, а какой блок рассчитанный на мужскую половину,можно у Вас купить? что посоветуете?

----------


## Львовна

*saksonita*, написала Вам в личку

----------

saksonita (15.11.2016)

----------


## saksonita

меня зовут Елена))) мне нужен блок, где задействованы только мужчины. у нас городе сложилась странная тенденция, охотно играют только со своим полом, то есть, мальчики с мальчиками, девочки с девочками. никаких пар. есть что-то подобное?

----------


## Анатольевна

Д.Евочки, Танечка и Леночка! Ну какие же вы умницы! Показала своим Деду Морозу и Снегурочке - поржали вместе!))) Готовы дарить дядям и тётям праздник!) А я сама готова стать той тётей со стишком)))

Ииии-эхххх! Праздник к нам приходит! Целую вас, дорогие мои, во все щёки, и пусть Дед Мороз за старания исполнит все ваши желания!

----------

Dju (25.11.2016), Львовна (15.11.2016), Татьянка (15.11.2016)

----------


## Юльчита

Девчоночки,это БОМБИЩА!!!!!!! Первый раз готовлю своих Деда Мороза и Снегурочку, оказывается очень сложно составить самостоятельно сценарий для этих персонажей,и тут БАЦ-вы со своим блоком!!!!!! Настолько все креативно,современно и необычно,в то же время просто и доступно,комплиментов не хватит,чтобы вас отблагодарить)))))))Даже ничего не надо додумывать.все разжевано))))Успехов вам,мои хорошие и больше таких же светлых идей в ваши головушки))))))

----------

Львовна (15.11.2016)

----------


## Львовна

Юлечка, спасибоооо за приятности !!! Ура!! Ура!!! Ура!!!  :Drag 03: . Бум стараться, расти и развиваться, исполняя твой наказ !!! :Take Example:

----------


## Львовна

*Анатольевна*, Инесса, спасибо  :Blush2:  Твой ответ -  аки сладкий бальзам!!! :Oj: 



> и пусть Дед Мороз за старания исполнит все ваши желания!


И вам такого же Деда, чтобы все, что задумалось- исполнил!!!
 :011:

----------


## tat.pe2009

Спасибо большое, Девочки! Блок отличный, яркий современный, живой! Еще пишите, радуйте нас ваших поклонниц! Такой выход Деда Мороза и Снегурочки, это просто взрыв юмора и позитива!

----------

Львовна (14.12.2016), Татьянка (14.12.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

*tat.pe2009*, 
Татьяна, спасибо огромное!!! Очень стараемся идти в ногу со временем. Создавать материал доступным для всех- ведущих, гостей разных возрастов и уровней. Легким, веселым и современно-модным!!!!! Спасибо еще раз за ваши чудесные слова и признание работы.  :Tender:

----------

Львовна (15.12.2016)

----------


## Вик_тори_я

Девчонки, МОЛОДЦЫ!!!! респект и уважуха!!! Клевый, заводной, суперский блок для деда Мороза и Снегуроки! Не убавить, не прибавить!!!  СПАСИБО за творчество!!!  :Tender:

----------

Львовна (15.12.2016)

----------


## Анатольевна

Ну когдаааааа, когда уже будет новый блок для Деда и Снегурочки????? 
Мы всей творческой командой ждем, как из печки пирога!!!
В прошлом году порвали всех! В этом хотим переплюнуть самих себя с вашей помощью, Д.Евочки!
Леночка и Танечка, вдохновения вам!!!

----------

Львовна (30.11.2017)

----------


## Львовна

Инессочка, скоро-скоро!  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj: 

18027260_51553-650x0.jpg

----------


## Irisska

Здравствуйте! Хотела бы приобрести этот блок. Это еще возможно? Может есть уже на новый 2019 год выход ДМ и Снег? Ответьте мне, пожалуйста, на почту: lapteva_luda-82@mail.ru

----------

Львовна (17.11.2018)

----------


## Львовна

*Irisska*, ответила Вам на почту

----------


## Irin76

Здравствуйте! Хотела бы приобрести этот блок. Это еще возможно? iw1976@mail.ru

----------


## Львовна

*Irin76*, здравствуйте! Конечно,возможно. Цена 2000 карта 4276 2800 1134 2133 Как только поступит платеж, сразу отправлю материал Вам в личку.

----------

